# Whimple worthy low light ADA tank



## plantbrain (Jul 3, 2007)

Here's a nice 70 gallon with 2x54w T5's over it. Best to use lower light than higher light.
Also, wait till the plants root and grow in first, then add fish later.










A school of whimpys would fair well here.

Yes, there is a glass lid that sits on top to prevent jumpers.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice looking tank Tom, How long has this one been set up? Anymore details on it?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Great tank.. Too bad ADA's pricing is outright robbery.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

wow. that is by far the best looking planted tank i have ever seen,

Hands down!


----------



## plantbrain (Jul 3, 2007)

The ADA Tank is about 480$ Retail(vs those ugly 75 gallon AGA tanks for -200$)
Light about 150$
Stand, you can DIY.
CO2 stuff, you can DIY and set up a gas tank system for about 100$.
Sediment: about 150$

You do not have to buy all ADA brand stuff.
?The sediment is worth the trade off for the cost.

The tank also looks great even without fish(they are in there in sizable numbers) both in and outside.

I can use milk crates for shelves and a cable spool for a table also, but I like nicer stuff.
I have a limit on the number of tanks I can have and want to deal with.

Not everyone is willing to spend $ on nicer stuff like this, I have been and can be as cheap as anyone.
I just want to get something out of the $ I spend though and know where to DIY or cut corners.

By this same token, many are not wiling to spend more than 5$ on a fish, even a rare piranha, but most of you would in a heart beat, I do.

This is similar.

I have my own personal tanks custom made. But I do large scale client work every so often and now and have such resources available.

I also modify ighting systems and paint them and suspend them above the tank.

I do not want to see anything other than tank, plants etc, no junk, no bulky ugly hood etc.

The point here is that you do not need much light to have awesome success(low or high tech approaches, the light is still the same).

Regards, 
Tom Barr



Winkyee said:


> Nice looking tank Tom, How long has this one been set up? Anymore details on it?


About a year. Basic simple low dosing, CO2 added etc.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

that is an incredible tank. what fish do you keep in that tank?


----------



## plantbrain (Jul 3, 2007)

Amano shrimp, Emperor Tetras etc.

It's not my tank BTW. A friends.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

You do some awesome 'scapes. That 12ft beasty you posted on AQ was one of the nicest scapes I've seen in a long time. The rotala(?) looks great.


----------

